

You Could See Swipely’s $7.5 Million Round On Blippy, But You Won’t On Swipely  - jamiequint
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/11/swipely/

======
noelchurchill
I don't understand why someone would use this service. Am I falling out of
touch?

~~~
julio_the_squid
That's what I said about Blippy, too. But then, I find so little use for most
mainstream products and services (Facebook, cosmetics, Rice-a-Roni) that it is
apparent people like me are not the target market.

It's significant that there are now two nascent companies with this
specialization, and apparently investors are taking the idea seriously.

How long before Facebook adds 'Show your credit card purchases on your Wall',
aka Beacon v2? I wouldn't be surprised if they refined it based on current
observations and their past experience with Beacon. This would make investing
in Blippy or Swipely seem a bit more risky.

------
jasonlbaptiste
people like to show things off. i just don't think this is the way to go about
it. show off isn't a line of text from my credit card statement. it's my work
setup or my car's customizations or the rare tshirt i found.

daily booth (minus the daily part) for my stuff would rock. id love to share
all the stuff i own, especially in pictures. the stuff i own is my greatest
form of self expression.

girls would also eat it up with shoes + clothing.

~~~
puredemo
so you want a reddit for materialism?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
less like reddit and more like an imageboard / personal collection. But yeah,
people love to show things off. I'm not even talking about "look how much i
spent" showing off, im talking about: this stuff is me and i want to show it
to you.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
seriously to start just:

1) webcam to take picture 2) 140 character description 3) connect to
facebook/twitter (yeah yeah, i know, but let's be honest the people using this
don't care. they also want to share)

------
carmen
so you could twitpic the cooltshirt and never bother with this site..anything
that ascends above mundane is already being mentioned in existing channels

i found it fascinating the screenshots on gigaom were being used essentially
like facebook - a baby announcement and general chitchat. is someone envious
of another site?

i doubt it will make a significant dent in high signal-to-noise thorough-
review sources on domain-specific forums, or the broader amazon/newegg
customer reviews

